
Show HN: Repo Health Check – how are the maintainers doing? - dogweather
http://repocheck.com/
======
scoot
Nice idea, but I'm not sure about the weighting in favour of PRs. A project
that gets lots of issues but proportionally few PRs gets a pass. See material-
ui for example.

Also, badge for the README.md might help spread awareness of your site.

------
chei0aiV
A command-line version would be nice.

